# Son dưỡng nivea có tốt không ? Giá bao nhiêu ?



## vietmom (7/6/18)

*Không tự dưng mà son dưỡng nivea lại được các chị em phụ nữ dành tặng cho 2 từ "ngọt ngào" và "hạt dẻ". Hãy cùng chúng tôi review son dưỡng nivea có tốt không giá bao nhiêu ? luôn và ngay nhé!*

*Son dưỡng nivea có tốt không ?*
Với thiết kế đơn giản dạng thỏi nhỏ gọn tiện lợi bỏ túi, son dưỡng nivea cũng như các loại son giá rẻ khác không quá chú trọng tới thiết kế và chất liệu vỏ bề ngoài lắm mà quan trọng phần chất son bên trong.

Son dưỡng Nivea là son dưỡng có màu, khi apply lên môi sẽ thấy khả năng lên màu cho môi khá tự nhiên và có một lớp hơi bóng. Loại son này rất thích hợp để dưỡng môi hoặc đánh lót kèm son chính cho các cô nàng không thể không có son mỗi ngày đồng thời cũng khá phù hợp với các cô nàng thiếu tự tin ít trang điểm muốn đánh son nhẹ và tự nhiên với làn môi tràn đầy sức sống.




_Son dưỡng Nivea Fruity Shine_​
Hiện tại thị trường Việt Nam son dưỡng Nivea Fruity Shine có mùi dâu đang được các chị em đặc biệt ưa chuộng, bên cạnh đó có thêm một số tone khác như: Pomegranate, Peach, Watermelon, Cherry và Pink Guava.




_Son dưỡng nivea có tốt không ?_​
*Giá son dưỡng nivea bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Hiện giá son dưỡng Nivea trên thị trường đang dao động trong khoảng từ 35.000 VNĐ – 200.000 VNĐ. Nhưng thường thì chỉ với khoảng 50 – 60k là bạn đã có thể sở hữu một thỏi Nivea Fruity Shine để bỏ túi rồi.

Với giá thành “hạt dẻ” cùng chất lượng “ngọt ngào” như vậy son dưỡng Nivea rất đáng để cho bạn thử trải nghiệm đấy!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Son dưỡng Nivea là son dưỡng có màu, khi apply lên môi sẽ thấy khả năng lên màu cho môi khá tự nhiên và có một lớp hơi bóng.


----------

